
Is There an Instantaneous StackOverflow? - siddhant1999
Is there a place you can ask technical questions and get answers within minutes of asking?
======
phillipseamore
Sure is. It's more than 30 years old. It's called IRC.

~~~
ktpsns
Exactly! I spent half of my youth in an HTML-related channel. I asked these
people so much and learnt so much.

Of course in a chat room, you don't have so much structure as on
StackOverflow.

